
Inside Yubikey Neo - tasqa
http://www.hexview.com/~scl/neo/
======
2bluesc
I love my Yubikey Neo and it's good to see one torn down and tested.

It's not surprising that the NEO board has 2 chips in standard QFN packages
where as the earlier Yubikey exploited in [1] was a chip-on-board "package". I
bet the earlier version are significantly cheaper. The "practically
indestructible" comments are (admittedly) common sense.

Sounds like there aren't any exploits here (yet). Should some materialize as
they have in the past [1][2], Yubico has always replaced my devices.

[1]
[https://youtu.be/_c1cx8F4-SM?t=37m9s](https://youtu.be/_c1cx8F4-SM?t=37m9s)

[2] [https://developers.yubico.com/ykneo-
openpgp/SecurityAdvisory...](https://developers.yubico.com/ykneo-
openpgp/SecurityAdvisory%202015-04-14.html)

------
sliken
I got the yubikey on the github special. Does seem pretty chinsey. What's
worse is that it can easily be inserted into a USB port backwards.

